# Trotz USB 3.0 nur 20MB/s Transfergeschwindigkeit



## Quiz (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass der USB 3.0-Port nicht seine volle Geschwindigkeit entfaltet. Beim kopieren einer 1,5GB großen Datei erreicht dieser grad mal ~20MB/s. Woran kann das denn liegen?

OS ist Win8Pro x64 und das MoBo ist ein ASRock Z77 Pro3

Danke,
Quiz


----------



## XT1024 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Trotz USB 3.0 nur 20MB/s Transferhschwindeigkeit*

Von wo oder was wird denn kopiert? Hersteller, Modell
USB2 stick an USB3 bringt nichts. Und selbst wenn USB3 auf dem Datenträger steht, muss das noch lange nichts heißen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2012)

Bei meinem Asus board ist eine Software dabei die verschiedene Betriebsmodi für die USB Steckplätze bietet. Da gibt es einen extra Turbomodus für USB 3.0, aber auch einen der den Anschluss zum laden von Handys vorbereitet/einstellt. Vielleicht ist das bei dir so ähnlich. Kannst auch mal im BIOS schauen, ob da auch der 3.0 Standard aktiviert ist, manchmal kann man den nämlich auf ältere Modi begrenzen.


----------



## Quiz (8. November 2012)

*AW: Trotz USB 3.0 nur 20MB/s Transferhschwindeigkeit*

Kopieren tu ich eine 1,5GB große Videodatei von meiner HDD (7200rpm) auf einen USB 3.0-Stick von Transcend.

Im BIOS ist alles korrekt eingestellt. Und Treiber für USB 3.0 bringt Win8 schon mit (deshalb gibts auche keine extra USB 3.0-Treiber für mein MoBo und Win8 auf der ASRock-Website).

Ich werde morgen mal den Stick an einem anderen PC testen. Vielleicht liegts an ihm.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2012)

Du könntest mal die selbe Datei zurück kopieren. Also von Stick auf Platte. Dann bitte die Geschwindigkeit hier posten.


----------



## XT1024 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Trotz USB 3.0 nur 20MB/s Transferhschwindeigkeit*



Quiz schrieb:


> auf einen USB 3.0-Stick von Transcend.


Welches Modell genau?

Roundup: Acht USB-3.0-Sticks mit 64 GB
So viel zu USB3: zwischen 37 MB und 180 MB schreiben. Das ist noch _etwas_ mehr als 20 MB aber da tun sich trotzdem Abgründe auf. Zwischen Gurke und Blitz gibts da alles.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2012)

Ich hab auch mal etwas recherchiert. Es gibt von der Firma Sticks, die sogar nur 1b beim schreiben schaffen.
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=sm_usb&xf=474_USB 3.0~1031_Transcend&sort=p


----------



## Psytis (8. November 2012)

*AW: Trotz USB 3.0 nur 20MB/s Transferhschwindeigkeit*

die können alle nicht besonders viel mehr schreiben, max 40 MB/s 
eSATA-/USB-Sticks mit Hersteller: Transcend, Schnittstelle: USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Quiz (8. November 2012)

*AW: Trotz USB 3.0 nur 20MB/s Transferhschwindeigkeit*

Danke Leute.

Beim kopieren auf von Stick zu Platte werden ~67GB erreicht.. Dann wirds wohl echt am Stick liegen.


----------



## xenix (8. November 2012)

*AW: Trotz USB 3.0 nur 20MB/s Transferhschwindeigkeit*

wie voll ist der stick ich habe mal gemerkt wenn der stick nahe seines limits kommt wird er langsamer warum keine ahnung aber ist so deutlich wenn man man eine iso also bootstick macht wurde zum schluss der stick langsamer


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2012)

@Quiz
Ist dein Stick bei der Auflistung in meinem letzten post dabei?

Ich suche nämlich grad selbst nach einem neuen und mich würde das interessieren. Nicht dass du einen von den angeblich schnellen hast und das dann nicht stimmt.


----------



## Dartwurst (8. November 2012)

Mit den Stick´s wird es sich wohl so verhalten wie mit SSD´s. Wenn sie voller werden, werden sie auch langsamer. Ist irgendwie bauartbedingt. Bei einer SSD wird empfohlen,einen Teil nicht zu beschreiben.


----------



## Quiz (8. November 2012)

Der Stick war frisch formatiert und leer. Daran kanns also nicht gelegen haben.

@Cleriker:

Dieser sieht so aus wie meiner. Die Daten bzgl. Lese- und Schreibperformance kommen dann auch hin.
Transcend JetFlash 700 16GB, USB 3.0 (TS16GJF700) in Speichermedien & Lesegeräte: eSATA-/USB-Sticks | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2012)

Okay, danke.


----------

